# Used Nikon D3X + extra for only $2500



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

only from Craigslist, of course...

If I remember correctly the 70-200mm f2.8 comes with it.

Nikon D3X Digital SLR Camera Body 24.5 Megapixels and Accessories Monday, July 19, 2010 12:20 PMFrom: "sarah silver" <[email protected]>Add sender to ContactsTo: [email protected]

Hello David,

My name is Sarah, I am emailing you regarding the Nikon D3X that I have for sale.
The camera is in pristine condition it has a 2 year warranty and the price is only $2,500 which includes all the extras!
I'm selling my son's camera, who died in Iraq four months ago and I want to sell it asap because the sight of it hurts too much. Put yourself in my shoes and you'll do the same...
The payment will be made through eBay protection program and only after you will receive the camera, I will receive the payment.Below you can find a link with some pictures.
I will wait your email(if you are interested in buying it) very soon,also you can call my husband Frank at : 785-783-5474.
http://s805.photobucket.com/home/NikonD3XDigital/recentuploads?view=slideshow

Thank you,
Sarah and Frank Silver

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: Sun, 18 Jul 2010 12:19:02 -0700
From:[email protected]
Subject: Your Nikon D3X
To: [email protected]

I'm interestred. Where and when can I see it?

Nikon D3X Digital SLR Camera Body 24.5 Megapixels and Accessories***9117; - $2500 (houston)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Date: 2010-07-18, 1:53PM CDT
Reply to: see below


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Just go buy it in person, that should be safe.

Cheapest on Ebay is $5500 used, so I'd be skeptical of the story. This is craiglist after all.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Chris90 said:


> Just go buy it in person, that should be safe.
> 
> Cheapest on Ebay is $5500 used, so I'd be skeptical of the story. This is craiglist after all.


No kidding. :rofl:
I'm having a lot of fun buying Nikon kit lens from eBay and selling them in Craigslist. Making $20-$50 on each lens. Selling new Nikon users why they should have a particular lens. Now, I said for fun, it's not going to get me rich. Maybe when I retire, I can resell Ferraris.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Dave 330i said:


> No kidding. :rofl:
> I'm having a lot of fun buying Nikon kit lens from eBay and selling them in Craigslist. Making $20-$50 on each lens. Selling new Nikon users why they should have a particular lens. Now, I said for fun, it's not going to get me rich. Maybe when I retire, I can resell Ferraris.


That's interesting - I sell my lenses on Ebay, seem to get more money that way (only sold 2 so far of course). Sold my well used 18-200 VR for $600 (minus $50 in fees). But maybe for cheap lenses craiglist is the way to go.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Chris90 said:


> That's interesting - I sell my lenses on Ebay, seem to get more money that way (only sold 2 so far of course). Sold my well used 18-200 VR for $600 (minus $50 in fees). But maybe for cheap lenses craiglist is the way to go.


Yep. Craigslist is great for the cheap stuff, but sometimes you get a good buy on the bigger lens too, particularly the 70-200mm f2.8. I bought 2 55-200mm f4-5.6 cheapo plastic mount for an average of $129 from eBay today. I just sold one I had before for $175 at lunch today. :rofl: The other kit lens with good demand is the 70-300mm G f4-5.6 (not VR=f4.5-5.6) and 18-70mm f3.5-4.5. I like to sell those in combination, selling them the logic that all the lens they need until they want to upgrade their entire system. Actually, the 18-700mm is my everyday default lens. It retails for around $460 in amazon, but the market price is less than $200.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Dave 330i said:


> Yep. Craigslist is great for the cheap stuff, but sometimes you get a good buy on the bigger lens too, particularly the 70-200mm f2.8.


So what's a good price for that? I'd love to have one.

The 18-70 is a nice lens - I got a nice deal on my 16-85 back when bing cashback hit 30%.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Chris90 said:


> So what's a good price for that? I'd love to have one.
> 
> The 18-70 is a nice lens - I got a nice deal on my 16-85 back when bing cashback hit 30%.


Currently, I have 3 55-200 f4-5.6 G for sale for $175 each. :angel: Just "won" another Nikon 18-70mm AF-S DX f/3.5-4.5G IF-ED Zoom Lens for Total: $140.99. This lens will go for $175-$195 easy.

I saw a 70-200mm f2.8 for $1400.

Here are the ones in LA. My kids can pick up the LA stuff for me

Jul 19 - nikon 70-200mm/2.8 VRII - $1950 (Alhambra)
Jul 18 - Nikon 70-200mm f/2.8G AF-S VR II - $1799 (Beverly Hills)
Jul 17 - Nikon 70-200mm VR f2.8 Lens (As New) w/Accesories - *$1400* (N. Hollywood) img
Jul 16 - Nikon 70-200MM (White), Tripod - $1750 (West Covina)

the current ones are a little high in Houston

Nikon 70-200 f/2.8 vr - $1500 (Sugar Land)
Jun 27 - Nikon AF-S VR 70-200mm f/2.8 G Lens f/2.8G ED-IF 70-200 - $1650 (Southwest Houston) pic


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

Dave:
What happened with the D3X purchase?

Regards....JL


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

SRFast said:


> Dave:
> What happened with the D3X purchase?
> 
> Regards....JL


You're joking, right? :tsk: "if it is too good to be true, it probably is"


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

I figured it was a scam, but I was wondering if you had any interaction with the seller.

Regards...JL


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

SRFast said:


> I figured it was a scam, but I was wondering if you had any interaction with the seller.
> 
> Regards...JL


Yea, there are "actual" pictures in the photobucket website, but I didn't call the number, his husband Frank.


----------



## slh12 (Jul 21, 2011)

yes is the nikon d3x still for sale


----------

